# Hay and Straw suppliers in South Lincs



## SCG (27 October 2009)

Anyone know of any decent ones?  Problem is I'm on a DIY yard that I joined a few months ago, most people are already sorted, some are on shavings, some have hay/straw left over from last year etc.  Most farmers want a minimum load of about 50 bales to deliver but I only want about 20 bales straw and 20 bales hay max.  Need to be the normal small bales preferably.
One well known supplier will happily deliver as small a load as I want but has a standard delivery charge of £25 whether you order 1 bale or 100


----------



## Bowen4Horses (27 October 2009)

i use lincs forage for haylage. but don't know if they do straw...

they have free local delivery (might be on orders over £100 though?)

whereabouts in south lincs are you? x


----------



## Charlie007 (27 October 2009)

Mr Tickler from Stainfield near Borne will deliver that quantity. Free del in a certain radius of Stainfield


----------



## SCG (27 October 2009)

Sorry but can't really have haylage as my horse is such a good doer, also he shares the field with others so don't want to be paying extra for haylage and someone else's horse eating it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I'm near Stamford, Lincs.

Mr Tickler was recommended to me by several people due to the quality of his hay/straw but it was him who quoted me £25 delivery charge which I can't justify/afford on my own, if everyone was chipping in would be different


----------



## dobbin27 (27 October 2009)

If you're anywhere near Sutton St James, pm me and I'll send you details of the farmer that I get my hay/straw from, he's usually happy to deliver small/mixed loads


----------



## SCG (27 October 2009)

Thanks v much but have just googled Sutton St James and think you're about an hour from me so prob too far


----------



## Bowen4Horses (27 October 2009)

mr tickler - what a fab name!

x


----------

